# secrets you forgot



## hearts8701

i have been to disney world so many times sometimes i forget the little secrets such as when you look in the keyhole in the chest of drawers in the tinkerbelle store at MK you can see tinkerbelle light up! 
anything you forgotten that excites you like the first time you seen it?


----------



## Debi

Along the same lines, if you get to Tinkerbell's Treasures in the MK very early, you can wake up Tinkerbell.

Who's next?


----------



## MBeds

Would you look at that -   Just when you thought you couldn't possibly learn something new about the Magic Kingdom, there it is -  

I had no idea about either one of those things - How do you wake her up?


----------



## Debi

Simply be one of the first families to Tinkerbell's Treasures in the MK in the morning.  I do believe you have to ask to do it, but I could be wrong.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

I didn't know ANY cool secrets! I'd love to be in the "know!" I hope people respond to this by the hundreds!! *BUMP!!*


----------



## krissylynne

If you are one of the first families in Tinkerbells Treasures, just ask if you can wake her up.  There is a ceremony, and you get a certificate.  We bought a pen for 1.00 and had the certificate along with pen shipped to our room.


----------



## Debi

Any other cool secrets to share?


----------



## mmmbop

I remember downloading a 14-page or so guide of MK "secrets" from here... hmm... I wonder where it is...


----------



## twins4mimi

please please we want more secrets!


----------



## ChristaDeVil

Along the same lines, if you are the first to find a paintbrush on Tom Sawyer Island, you get a prize. (I don't know exactly what the prize it, but I've heard that it can vary from fastpasses, to free treats).


----------



## hearts8701

check this website he wrote 2 books on secrets 
http://www.disneyworldtrivia.com/forums/secrets-wdw/136-your-best-wdw-secret.htm


----------



## dizlizzy223

When you first enter the line for Muppets there's a sign next to the ticket coutner that says "Key under mat" There's actually a key under the map


----------



## becfehr

mmmbop said:


> I remember downloading a 14-page or so guide of MK "secrets" from here... hmm... I wonder where it is...



http://www.wdwinfo.com/best-kept-secrets_MK.htm
What I did, is copy and pasted it into Microsoft word ( so all the web stuff wouldnt be printed out)... then I printed it from Word... 18 PAGES!  I just was able to sit and read it in my own time.  

There is AAAALOT of info... so I plan to read over it a few times before we leave, so I can have it memorized somewhat... I hope that things pop into my mind when I run across each thing.


****ALSO about the "waking of Tinkerbell".... if you get to the store and you hear background music already playing... then someone already woke her... and YES you do have to ask a CM to wake her (if there isn't music playing yet).


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

dizlizzy223 said:


> When you first enter the line for Muppets there's a sign next to the ticket coutner that says "Key under mat" There's actually a key under the map



REALLY?! Ooh, I want to do this on our next trip!! I'm assuming it's just a once a day thing?


----------



## lyzziesmom

ThunderMTexpert said:


> REALLY?! Ooh, I want to do this on our next trip!! I'm assuming it's just a once a day thing?



I'm pretty sure the key is glued to the floor and not something that you pick up or do anything with, it's just a funny little detail to notice. Another one along the same lines -- if you look up while in the preshow area of the Muppets 3D, you'll see "a net full of Jello." Get it? Annette Funicello!

Pull the rope outside of the Indiana Jones show (the one that has a sign on it that says something like "do not pull rope") and listen carefully.

I'm sure there are tons more secrets that I've forgotten about. I'll let you guys know when I come back from WDW in a few weeks!

"Secret" things I've known about but never found:
DeVine in Animal Kingdom
The "Singing in the Rain" umbrella in Hollywood Studios


----------



## lyzziesmom

I don't know if this is a secret or not, but I just thought of this little tidbit that I found out last year and never knew before that: 

Most of the stores in WDW that sell clothing have dressing rooms! 

Just ask any cashier and they can let you know if there is one available and where it is. Usually they are just a small one-stall dressing room that you wouldn't even notice, it looks like a closet or CM-only entrance or something. Comes in very handy and avoids those pesky returns or worse yet, getting all the way home and discovering that something doesn't fit right!


----------



## HotMama

More secrets, more secrets!!!!!


----------



## OtherFigment

lyzziesmom said:


> "Secret" things I've known about but never found:
> DeVine in Animal Kingdom
> The "Singing in the Rain" umbrella in Hollywood Studios




OH!  I saw DeVine when I was at the World in December!  I was so excited!  I had begun to think she didn't exist!  Once I'm able to, I'll post a picture of her.


----------



## cinderella_girly

i know of in Epcot, there is a place where you can test coke from around the world, i dont no where


----------



## cinderella_girly

i also remember, if you cant make it to ms for da fireworks go to toontown and watch them over mickey's house. that's why the benches are there


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

cinderella_girly said:


> i know of in Epcot, there is a place where you can test coke from around the world, i dont no where



Club Cool in Epcot.  Don't forget to try Beverly!!!! 



OtherFigment said:


> OH!  I saw DeVine when I was at the World in December!  I was so excited!  I had begun to think she didn't exist!  Once I'm able to, I'll post a picture of her.



here is DeVine!


----------



## musclemouse

Oh I never heard of Devine until I saw her on Comcasts OnDemand travel and leisure section of Disney travel.  I got chills!  I want to see her for certain!  Just amazing.   



here is DeVine!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flanigan

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Club Cool in Epcot.  Don't forget to try Beverly!!!!



 It's a family tradition to sip Beverly while in Epcot. We then make sure to get the reaction of one another. I don't know why  maybe we do it thinking it'll be better next time.


----------



## unknownname

hmm.. *Thinks* I guess it's not really a secret but I like how a "scared" mickey face watches over you at the fall of splash mountain.


----------



## lyzziesmom

unknownname said:


> hmm.. *Thinks* I guess it's not really a secret but I like how a "scared" mickey face watches over you at the fall of splash mountain.



Huhh? Please elaborate, I've never heard of this one!


----------



## unknownname

lyzziesmom said:


> Huhh? Please elaborate, I've never heard of this one!



Sorry. 
In the rocks before you go down the hill if you look to the left theres a "Scared" mickey shaped in the rocks. let me try to find my picture of it. I'm not sure if it's on this pc or not.


----------



## 4Iowans

We do the same thing with Beverly. 

There is a talking waterfountain at Epcot near the big waterfall where futureworld meets the world showcase. 

You can ask to ride with the driver of the monorail.


----------



## jillybeene71

OtherFigment said:


> OH!  I saw DeVine when I was at the World in December!  I was so excited!  I had begun to think she didn't exist!  Once I'm able to, I'll post a picture of her.



I forgot to look for her last time...is she in one spot usually or does she move around?


----------



## Woodpackmom

Flanigan said:


> It's a family tradition to sip Beverly while in Epcot. We then make sure to get the reaction of one another. I don't know why  maybe we do it thinking it'll be better next time.



What's Beverly?


----------



## ChristaDeVil

Woodpackmom said:


> What's Beverly?



Beverly is a very interesting drink that they give you samples of in Club Cool. I believe it is French, and it's just...interesting.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Beverly is a flavor of Coca-Cola that you can sample at Club Cool in Epcot. My kids have to have some on every trip, in fact it's almost time to update my signature picture. 

It's really _yummy_, you should try it!!


----------



## lyzziesmom

ChristaDeVil said:


> Beverly is a very interesting drink that they give you samples of in Club Cool. I believe it is French, and it's just...interesting.



_(pssst... I'm pretty sure it's Italian)_


----------



## TerrytownGrl

*Quote:
Originally Posted by lyzziesmom 
"Secret" things I've known about but never found:
DeVine in Animal Kingdom
The "Singing in the Rain" umbrella in Hollywood Studios
*
The Singing in the Rain" umbrella can be found on the Streets of America are of HS - I believe its right across from the Herbie the Lovebug car.  If I could figure out how to post pictures, I'd post the one my dd took of me with the umbrella from our last trip.


----------



## APB513

lyzziesmom said:


> "Secret" things I've known about but never found:
> DeVine in Animal Kingdom
> The "Singing in the Rain" umbrella in Hollywood Studios



We missed seeing Devine on our trip to AK last week  

But thanks to the DIS, I did get to show my boys the umbrella at DHS.  They were really surprised


----------



## APB513

lyzziesmom said:


> Beverly is a flavor of Coca-Cola that you can sample at Club Cool in Epcot. My kids have to have some on every trip, in fact it's almost time to update my signature picture.
> 
> It's really _yummy_, you should try it!!



I guess "yummy" means something different in Italian   

We visited Club Cool last week.  It was my oldest son's first visit. We liked being able to sample the flavors from different countries.


----------



## lyzziesmom

APB513 said:


> I guess "yummy" means something different in Italian



Sssssshhh, don't let on! I love telling people how delicious Beverly is, and then watching them taste it.  

Hmmm I don't recall seeing a Herbie the Love Bug car either. Where is that?  What attractions is it near? I want to have my DD4 stand under the umbrella for a picture.


I'm really not all that mean, I just like a good practical joke.


----------



## ChristaDeVil

Oh, Italian! Yeah, that's what I meant.  
You know those chewable Imodium tablets? Beverly tastes like what might happen if you made Kool Aid with Imodium.


----------



## lyzziesmom

ChristaDeVil said:


> Beverly tastes like what might happen if you made Kool Aid with Imodium.



and cough syrup.


----------



## Andrea

oh man what some great secrets... i just copied a few of them!!!


----------



## Jenn1116

What's HM?  Is there somewhere where all the abbrev. are posted so I don't have to keep asking?


----------



## gillenkl

"the Lawnmower Tree" at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## eyckmans

Here's the Disney abbreviations http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm
As you can see HM is Haunted Mansion.  I wouldn't be able to understand these forums without this list. 



Jenn1116 said:


> What's HM?  Is there somewhere where all the abbrev. are posted so I don't have to keep asking?


----------



## gillenkl

Look for this, one of the goats in the tile mosaic in the atrium of the Contemporary has 5 legs.


----------



## DisneyTiger

At Flights of Wonder in AK, when they ask "who has a camera", be the first to raise your camera and get picked for a very cool demonstration. An owl will fly right over your head as you snap a pic. I've been picked 3 times. This is the best pic that I've gotten...






See the feathers at the top of the pic? Very cool!


----------



## DisneyTiger

Hi, I thought of another tip to share and I'm wondering why this thread isn't getting more posts. I think it's great so I'm happy to give it a gentle bump as well.

I read that if you ride BTMRR at or around noon, it goes a little faster. Why? You ask? Because that is the hottest time of the day and the oil on the tracks is at its slickest. I thought this sounded a little weird but it was confirmed by someone who works for Disney. It's worth a try since this ride is a little slow for my liking. I like to scream


----------



## lisa_mae

here's me under the umbrella from our last trip i don't really remember were it was i just know we found it


----------



## a1tinkfans

cinderella_girly said:


> i know of in Epcot, there is a place where you can test coke from around the world, i dont no where



YUP, don't miss it.  What fun, and the coke tastes SO DIFFERENT, I LOVED some and HATED others.  Best part....ITS FREE!!!! (over near innovations, COOL STATION)


----------



## aleciajab

This is a great thread!  

Thank you so much for sharing all these fun secrets!


----------



## kimis

becfehr said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/best-kept-secrets_MK.htm
> What I did, is copy and pasted it into Microsoft word ( so all the web stuff wouldnt be printed out)... then I printed it from Word... 18 PAGES!  I just was able to sit and read it in my own time.
> 
> There is AAAALOT of info... so I plan to read over it a few times before we leave, so I can have it memorized somewhat... I hope that things pop into my mind when I run across each thing.
> 
> 
> ****ALSO about the "waking of Tinkerbell".... if you get to the store and you hear background music already playing... then someone already woke her... and YES you do have to ask a CM to wake her (if there isn't music playing yet).




THank you so much!  I also was looking for this.  I loaned my copies out to a friend and she lost them.   You are awesome


----------



## cruisindisney

On our first family visit to Epcot as we entered Italy we saw a huge crowd of people standing about a statue of a woman.  Turns out she was a living statue.  I don't know if she's always there, but it was amazing.  I don't know if she has a name either.  Anyone else know?


----------



## Chuck-PA

cruisindisney said:


> On our first family visit to Epcot as we entered Italy we saw a huge crowd of people standing about a statue of a woman.  Turns out she was a living statue.  I don't know if she's always there, but it was amazing.  I don't know if she has a name either.  Anyone else know?



Disney did away with the Living Statues a year or two ago.   It was so much fun to see the reactions of the people as they moved.


----------



## kimsuenew

Thanks for all the ideas/pointers!


----------



## NaplesRI

Chuck-PA said:


> Disney did away with the Living Statues a year or two ago.   It was so much fun to see the reactions of the people as they moved.



What a disappointment- I agree that the woman in Italy was outstanding- I wonder why they did away with it?


----------



## SkyandMeadow'smommy

cool....I'm loving all these secrets!!!! more please............
we are going to WDW sept 16  for the first time... need all the info you got


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

i DID know about the goat with 5 legs in the contemporary resort. my dad found it years ago and every single year, he checks to see if they fixed it or something. i never realized it was a disney secret!! HAHA!! let's see what else: the dog in the carosel of preogress is the same dog as on pirates of the carribean!! we didnt notice until we had 2 separate pictures and compared!


----------



## tinks_1989

this post is brilliant there is a book that you can buy from tomorrow land there is a book full of disney secrets i guess its also avaliable from web i justr read it in a different forum also on wikipedia search hidden mickeys there are a few different things on there


----------



## mintyamy

The Tower of Terror! Before you go into the "library" where you watch the Twilight Zone video, there is a directory in the middle of the two rooms.  It looks like a regular hotel directory with the levels and whats where.  If you look down inside the case, there are "fallen" letters that spell out some sort of warning.  It was there every trip except for my last one in January.  So check it out.


----------



## DisneyTiger

ThunderMTexpert said:


> i DID know about the goat with 5 legs in the contemporary resort. my dad found it years ago and every single year, he checks to see if they fixed it or something. i never realized it was a disney secret!! HAHA!! let's see what else: the dog in the carosel of preogress is the same dog as on pirates of the carribean!! we didnt notice until we had 2 separate pictures and compared!



It is actually a replica of Walt's dog!


----------



## Em126

DisneyTiger said:


> I read that if you ride BTMRR at or around noon, it goes a little faster.... It's worth a try since this ride is a little slow for my liking. I like to scream



Thunder Mountain is the fastest ride at the Magic Kingdom!  (Yep, it beats Space Mountain by a whopping 8mph  )


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

I have to remember the umbrella for our next trip!  It will be our fourth trip and I always forget!


----------



## karinbelle

The Pirates of the Carribean is HAUNTED!  Story goes that a worker named "George" was killed while they were building it.  If you yell "George" on the ride, he stops the ride! 

We tried it and were stuck for 20 minutes LOL.  Now, we tease DS every time we go.


----------



## bauerchic

Ok, I understand the "singing in the rain" umbrella as a movie icon, but does the one at HS "do" something?  I'm sure it's  a replica of the one Gene Kelly used, so what's the deal?  I'd hate to just walk by it and go - yup, there it is - when you're supposed to do something to make it do something....good grief, you know what I mean.   
Thanks


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

hearts8701 said:


> i have been to disney world so many times sometimes i forget the little secrets such as when you look in the keyhole in the chest of drawers in the tinkerbelle store at MK you can see tinkerbelle light up!
> anything you forgotten that excites you like the first time you seen it?



wow!  In 12 visits to Orlando I never knew this.  I guess we need to shop a little more.  Don't laugh but where is Tinkerbelle's store?


----------



## duckybelle

Pull on the umbrella handle, and it rains on the umbrella! We found it (actually the kids did) in March, and they LOVED it! Ill try and post the pics!


----------



## duckybelle

There ya go!


----------



## Crazy Mother of Two

just getting in on the action!!!


----------



## lovemred

eyckmans said:


> Here's the Disney abbreviations http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm
> As you can see HM is Haunted Mansion.  I wouldn't be able to understand these forums without this list.



AHA---I KNEW it had to be here somewhere! THX


----------



## hearts8701

tinks treasure is behind the castle in fantasy land


----------



## Shannystamper

I LOVE this secret, thanks for sharing.


----------



## noahdove

I didn't know about the umbrella...I will have to write that down so I can remember to check it out next August Great secrets


----------



## cativa

This is why I love Disney! All the little details that make their parks special  

Anyone have anymore?


----------



## topmonkeygirl

OtherFigment said:


> OH!  I saw DeVine when I was at the World in December!  I was so excited!  I had begun to think she didn't exist!  Once I'm able to, I'll post a picture of her.



this website not only has Devine but also some very interesting creatures as well.  Check out the livinggarden.com.


----------



## mamaglenn

These are all great and fun.  Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## sm04

Very cool secrets... So much to look for, so little time!


----------



## Mickeyherewecome123

Any more secrets????


----------



## WDisneyWforMe

Flanigan said:


> It's a family tradition to sip Beverly while in Epcot. We then make sure to get the reaction of one another. I don't know why  maybe we do it thinking it'll be better next time.



A toast to Beverly is our family tradition too!  It has special significant for us because my first name is Beverly and I have always disliked that name, neither of my parents will admit whose idea it was to name me that, my Dad says my Mom, my Mom says my Dad.  So we all toast to the disliked mysterious Beverly drink and nobody can make a FACE as they shallow!!!  What fun!!!  Can't wait to toast this year!

Diane (aka Beverly)


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Going to visit Beverly tomorrow!


----------



## rcymrcym

My daughter and I loved running into a talking trashcan named PUSH when we were in Tommorrowland at the MK.  He talked to her for like 5 minutes.  The magic made her day.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

rcymrcym said:


> My daughter and I loved running into a talking trashcan named PUSH when we were in Tommorrowland at the MK.  He talked to her for like 5 minutes.  The magic made her day.



We just discovered him last month and this was probably our 12th visit.  We were sitting eating an ice cream and it first looked like it was accidentally rolling down a ramp.  Then it started talking to ds and followed him a little.  
We had a blast!


----------



## babystar

love these secrets....subscribing!!


----------



## Schmoodle

We had so much fun with Push a couple of weeks ago.  We were walking by totally clueless, on our way to try another ride at Buzz Lightyear, and Push
was talking to a bunch of kids, when he apparently spotted my DS's birthday button, and called to him by name.  DS was totally amazed, Push came over, had a nice chat with him, let the kids inspect inside to see if he really was a trashcan (he is), and insisted the kids pose for a picture with him.  One of those little special things that happen when you are wearing a birthday button that really help make the day special.  Here is the picture:


----------



## The Hendies

Did someone mention the twinkling lights in the sidewalk in EPCOT?
Picking up the old phone in (I think) the candy shop... or somewhere on Main Street.


----------



## shaun&miranda

Not really secrets, but cool things some people don't know - you can arrange for a wake-up call to your room, and it might be from Mickey/Goofy/Donald etc... (or at least was last time I went!)

If one of you has a birthday, let your Disney hotel concierge know and you don't just get a button, but they can arrange (if you ask nicely) for your favourite character to send a birthday card to your room on that day - I got my husband a Sorceror Mickey Birthday card, signed by Mickey and a balloon, all for free - Disney is so lovely! (I offered to pay and was told it was free!)

The camel in Magic Kingdom by Aladdin's carpet ride that spits water every few minutes, and Stitch above the entrance to the Disney Store in Downtown Marketplace also spits water every so often. I enjoy watching kids unable to understand how they just got wet!   So cute!

Miranda


----------



## MorningGlory

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## kid-at-heart

ChristaDeVil said:


> Oh, Italian! Yeah, that's what I meant.
> You know those chewable Imodium tablets? Beverly tastes like what might happen if you made Kool Aid with Imodium.



   Yuk!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

There is a hidden Donald on the red velvet chair in the library in the HM. I am sure most people know about it, but I didn't see it posted here.

Suzanne


----------



## RieandMatt

Love the secrets....keep 'em coming!!


----------



## BebopBaloo

The Hendies said:


> Did someone mention the twinkling lights in the sidewalk in EPCOT?
> Picking up the old phone in (I think) the candy shop... or somewhere on Main Street.



What happens if you pick up the phone? My DD is 2 and phones are one of her favorite things. She turns everything into a phone, spoons, straws, random toys..


----------



## BebopBaloo

At the firehouse in the Magic Kindgom they have an honorary fireman of the day. We just happened to be in there browsing the shop and a family came in with two children who were picked to be the honorary firemen. They got hats and got to ring the bell. The CM's working at the firehouse sang, "For he's a jolly good fellow!"

It was pretty neat.


----------



## MKEMSE12

subscribing! Love all the secrets! We are going New Years Eve and it will be my 27th time at Disney and I didn't know about all the secrets! Thanks


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

If you want some good insider secrets...check out Realityland

http://www.amazon.com/Realityland-T...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226691482&sr=8-1


----------



## tiggerrr

BebopBaloo said:


> What happens if you pick up the phone? My DD is 2 and phones are one of her favorite things. She turns everything into a phone, spoons, straws, random toys..



The phone is now in the Chapeau store on the Exposition Hall side of Town Square.  The phone simulates an old "party line" and you can listen in on someone's conversation.


----------



## storybookmum

The Hendies said:


> Did someone mention the twinkling lights in the sidewalk in EPCOT



Those twinkling lights were the highlight of my daughter's first trip, when she was two....she was mesmerized.  I'll never forget the tranquility of watching her and my husband playing with them on the ground while the Christmas crowds trickled by around us after Illuminations....it was such a quiet, beautiful little time.


----------



## PJAY

We were all set to ride the WDW Railroad when we mentioned to a CM that DS3 just loved trains. CM said, "oh really?" then pulled out a card that said DS3 and DD7 would be guest conductors. They got to say "All aboard!" before the train departed. It certainly made our day!


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Club Cool in Epcot.  Don't forget to try Beverly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> here is DeVine!



is it cheating to ask where you found her? LOL


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

Is this one true: ToT is 199 feet tall? I heard that if buildings are 200 feet, they need special lights or something at the top, so planes can see them? Idk if this is all true, but I think ToT is 199 feet tall.. Way to creep\sneak by the system!!


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

Em126 said:


> Thunder Mountain is the fastest ride at the Magic Kingdom!  (Yep, it beats Space Mountain by a whopping 8mph  )



Pssst: I think Test Track is the fastest @ Disney @ 65mph..


----------



## Tinkerbell_n_neverland

Last time I went (2 years ago) I was showing my son the Cinderella fountain behind the Castle (upagainst the side of Tinkerbell's Treasures). When i squat down to show him Cinderella in the fountain, I noticed the mosaic design on the back of the fountain created a Crown on the top of her head. I asked a CM about this and she told me there are alot of secrets and hidden things that can only be seen at a child's height. I took a picture of this (which i will find and post later) and we are planning on looking for more things this trip coming up!!! What a great thread this is!!


----------



## Hootch

in a guide book about a mural that contains all of the Disney characters.  When new characters were developed they would be added to the mural.  The description sounded as if it was in Exposition Hall but did not name the building.


----------



## TeresaBelle

storybookmum said:


> Those twinkling lights were the highlight of my daughter's first trip, when she was two....she was mesmerized.  I'll never forget the tranquility of watching her and my husband playing with them on the ground while the Christmas crowds trickled by around us after Illuminations....it was such a quiet, beautiful little time.



Where are these exactly?


----------



## storybookmum

Uh-oh, a test!  Ok, they're in Future World, near the centre, but maybe a bit off to the right, not more than a short walk on your way to the entrance from the big fountain when you're leaving...if I'm understanding the map correctly, AND remembering correctly, they're between Innovations East and West.


----------



## missnarwhale

storybookmum said:


> Uh-oh, a test!  Ok, they're in Future World, near the centre, but maybe a bit off to the right, not more than a short walk on your way to the entrance from the big fountain when you're leaving...if I'm understanding the map correctly, AND remembering correctly, they're between Innovations East and West.



Oh I remember these now! They are really cool.


----------



## janni518

shaun&miranda said:


> *Not really secrets, but cool things some people don't know - you can arrange for a wake-up call to your room, and it might be from Mickey/Goofy/Donald etc... (or at least was last time I went!)*
> 
> If one of you has a birthday, let your Disney hotel concierge know and you don't just get a button, but they can arrange (if you ask nicely) for your favourite character to send a birthday card to your room on that day - I got my husband a Sorceror Mickey Birthday card, signed by Mickey and a balloon, all for free - Disney is so lovely! (I offered to pay and was told it was free!)
> 
> The camel in Magic Kingdom by Aladdin's carpet ride that spits water every few minutes, and Stitch above the entrance to the Disney Store in Downtown Marketplace also spits water every so often. I enjoy watching kids unable to understand how they just got wet!   So cute!
> 
> Miranda




We did this last year and when it rang every morning I just hit the speaker phone button so everyone could hear it (Might not be as effective in a villa. )


----------



## BostonDisneyKid

Not really a secret but was previously a "mystery" to us which is "what is that really loud "boom" you hear nightly at approximately 10PM". Does anyone know what that is? We found out in an odd way just exactly what the "boom" is... 

We had a late reservation in France/Epcot one evening a few years back and finished up at about 955 PM or so. We were slowly walking through Epcot along the lake side paths heading to the main gate to leave and were enjoying the serenity of the empty park when all of a sudeen out of no where was this huge explosion and large fireball flash of light in the middle of the lake. It scared the living !@#$ out of us to the extent that my girlfriends 12 yo son jumped about 6 feet into a bush to hide for cover thinking it was a bomb or some form of attack. I am not sure which was more interesting the explosion itself or his reaction to it. 

Anyway - the explosion occurs as they need to clear the gas lines (used in  Illuminations) and they force all the gas out of the lines with high pressured air pumps and ignite as it exits the main feed. So picture all the gas in all the pipe lines underwater in the entire lake forced out a single main feed and then ignited all at once - BA-BOOM!!!! A CM who witnessed our reaction to the explosion had come over to talk/joke with us about it and informed us of what it is and why they do it. The CM said he watches nightly for people to witness/experience this and rates their reactions. We ranked a 9 out of 10 as the child jumping into the bush was quite uninque and a comical reaction.


----------



## ofhs93

BostonDisneyKid said:


> Not really a secret but was previously a "mystery" to us which is "what is that really loud "boom" you hear nightly at approximately 10PM". Does anyone know what that is? We found out in an odd way just exactly what the "boom" is...
> 
> We had a late reservation in France/Epcot one evening a few years back and finished up at about 955 PM or so. We were slowly walking through Epcot along the lake side paths heading to the main gate to leave and were enjoying the serenity of the empty park when all of a sudeen out of no where was this huge explosion and large fireball flash of light in the middle of the lake. It scared the living !@#$ out of us to the extent that my girlfriends 12 yo son jumped about 6 feet into a bush to hide for cover thinking it was a bomb or some form of attack. I am not sure which was more interesting the explosion itself or his reaction to it.
> 
> Anyway - the explosion occurs as they need to clear the gas lines (used in  Illuminations) and they force all the gas out of the lines with high pressured air pumps and ignite as it exits the main feed. So picture all the gas in all the pipe lines underwater in the entire lake forced out a single main feed and then ignited all at once - BA-BOOM!!!! A CM who witnessed our reaction to the explosion had come over to talk/joke with us about it and informed us of what it is and why they do it. The CM said he watches nightly for people to witness/experience this and rates their reactions. We ranked a 9 out of 10 as the child jumping into the bush was quite uninque and a comical reaction.




Now THAT was a good story. I need to try this with the Fam in Feb I think hehehe. *subscribe*


----------



## OKW Lover

ThunderMTexpert said:


> Is this one true: ToT is 199 feet tall? I heard that if buildings are 200 feet, they need special lights or something at the top, so planes can see them? Idk if this is all true, but I think ToT is 199 feet tall.. Way to creep\sneak by the system!!



Certainly not a secret.  That's a regulation and you'll find there are several things at WDW, including the Castle, that were purposely kept under 200 feet so they didn't have to put the light on top.


----------



## dls881

cinderella_girly said:


> i know of in Epcot, there is a place where you can test coke from around the world, i dont no where



A few years back it used to be in some sort of  igloo....We went in to cool down and surprise - all the different cokes were in there


----------



## noahdove

While waiting in line at the Haunted Mansion, the last head stone of the lady, her head moves slightly up and down and her eyes moveThe different coke flavors are in a building close to the front of Epcot and the part that it is in is called--Club Cool...don't taste Beverly...yuck!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell_n_neverland

Tinkerbell_n_neverland said:


> Last time I went (2 years ago) I was showing my son the Cinderella fountain behind the Castle (upagainst the side of Tinkerbell's Treasures). When i squat down to show him Cinderella in the fountain, I noticed the mosaic design on the back of the fountain created a Crown on the top of her head. I asked a CM about this and she told me there are alot of secrets and hidden things that can only be seen at a child's height. I took a picture of this (which i will find and post later) and we are planning on looking for more things this trip coming up!!! What a great thread this is!!




Here's the Pic (I finally Found it!)


----------



## julezdisney

bumping for 2009 newbies!


----------



## mickeyholic

BostonDisneyKid said:


> Not really a secret but was previously a "mystery" to us which is "what is that really loud "boom" you hear nightly at approximately 10PM". Does anyone know what that is? We found out in an odd way just exactly what the "boom" is...
> 
> We had a late reservation in France/Epcot one evening a few years back and finished up at about 955 PM or so. We were slowly walking through Epcot along the lake side paths heading to the main gate to leave and were enjoying the serenity of the empty park when all of a sudeen out of no where was this huge explosion and large fireball flash of light in the middle of the lake. It scared the living !@#$ out of us to the extent that my girlfriends 12 yo son jumped about 6 feet into a bush to hide for cover thinking it was a bomb or some form of attack. I am not sure which was more interesting the explosion itself or his reaction to it.
> 
> Anyway - the explosion occurs as they need to clear the gas lines (used in  Illuminations) and they force all the gas out of the lines with high pressured air pumps and ignite as it exits the main feed. So picture all the gas in all the pipe lines underwater in the entire lake forced out a single main feed and then ignited all at once - BA-BOOM!!!! A CM who witnessed our reaction to the explosion had come over to talk/joke with us about it and informed us of what it is and why they do it. The CM said he watches nightly for people to witness/experience this and rates their reactions. We ranked a 9 out of 10 as the child jumping into the bush was quite uninque and a comical reaction.



This is too funny!  Now that I know this, I am not telling Hubby or my 2 sons!  I can't wait to see their reactions!!!


----------



## amaxwell

These are awesome!  I can't wait to try and wake up Tinkerbelle with my 3 year old in March!  I don't think I have any to add, but keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tabatha

In 99 I was a cast member through the College program. All new cast members go through a Disney orientation called Traditions, held at Disney University.  During that class and the park walk through I leaned some tips and neat info (not all secrets)

	In the Main Street Market house, there are two phones mounted on the wall. If you pick up the receiver, you can hear a conversation between a mother and her daughter  
	Main Street slopes upward as it approaches the Castle. This allows weary people to walk down hill at the end of the day to make their exit easier. 
	The famous Main Street actually narrows as it approaches Cinderella Castle. This is to create the illusion that the street is longer than it is and that the castle is farther away than it is


----------



## Tabatha

	To the left of City Hall is a good place to find characters throughout the day especially around 5:00. 
	The buildings on Main Street are built with "forced perspective." The first floors are near regular size, but the second and third floor facades are built at a smaller scale, giving the illusion that the entire building is taller than it actually is. The space above the shops is used for storage and offices
	The names located along Main Street are also set in order of the opening credits to a movie. Walt's name is the last one, located at the end of Main Street on the Ice Cream Parlor. The train tunnel acts as a curtain. The first smell you encounter is popcorn. Hence, the effect of walking into a movie theater


----------



## Tabatha

	At the Monster Inc comedy Club: Prior to the show starting, guests can text message a joke to a number presented on the screen. There is a chance the joke will be used in the show
	Mr. Toad from the former attraction Mr. Toads wild ride can be found in the pet cemetery after exiting the HM  
	The beige concrete path that runs thru liberty square is to represent the waste troughs that were the only means of disposing waste during that time period 
	In the fire station there are patches from almost every local fire station. A friend of mine had her dad (a firefighter) send her a patch from his company and they added it to the wall. I suppose anyone could do this.


----------



## Tabatha

	Something about Walts finger on the Mickey and me statue, but cant remember exactly what. 
	If you are beside the Mickey and me statue facing tomorrow land you can see the tip of Mickeys nose just past Walts pant areasupposedly this was an intentional effect done by those wacky imagineers (but I think it was just a coincidence made by some pervert)


----------



## floridaginger

hearts8701 said:


> i have been to disney world so many times sometimes i forget the little secrets such as when you look in the keyhole in the chest of drawers in the tinkerbelle store at MK you can see tinkerbelle light up!
> anything you forgotten that excites you like the first time you seen it?



They don't do that anymore. They do something different now to wake Tinkerbelle.


----------



## dbarker

OK, I haven't read all the posts yet.  Sorry if this has already been mentioned.

There is a list of secrets you can print out, cut out, fold and carry in your pocket at www.themouseforless.com.  Look at the menu down the left hand side.  Go to "Downloads", then under "For Your Trip" is "MFL Pocket Guides".

It doesn't have all the secrets, but it has quite a few.  And they are real handy to carry.


----------



## TexDisneyMom

You can make an ADR at Crystal Place that is before the park officially opens. This lets you get some wonderful pictures on main street and in front of the castle with no other people in your picture! It is wonderful to walk down main street with maybe only 8 other people.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I put some pictures up today from last week's trip. They are of a couple of the little hidden things in The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, It's a Small World, and The Haunted Mansion.
http://teacupsandtoasters.com

We got to Tinkerbell's Treasure's just in time and were able to wake her up. It was fantastic and I still have pixie dust stuck to my scalp (seriously..I do..).


----------



## MKEMSE12

BebopBaloo said:


> I put some pictures up today from last week's trip. They are of a couple of the little hidden things in The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, It's a Small World, and The Haunted Mansion.
> http://teacupsandtoasters.com
> 
> We got to Tinkerbell's Treasure's just in time and were able to wake her up. It was fantastic and I still have pixie dust stuck to my scalp (seriously..I do..).



We went to Tinkerbelle's Treasures Jan 1, 09 after the wishes firreworks (it closes for the fireworks because they are set off behind their building) anyway my daughter got to wake Tink a couple of times then they put pixie dust in her hair and its still there. It will NOT come out!


----------



## BebopBaloo

MKEMSE12 said:


> We went to Tinkerbelle's Treasures Jan 1, 09 after the wishes firreworks (it closes for the fireworks because they are set off behind their building) anyway my daughter got to wake Tink a couple of times then they put pixie dust in her hair and its still there. It will NOT come out!



Uh oh, sounds like I might be stuck with it for awhile. They sprinkled my daughter's hair first, but they didn't put quite as much on her. I was holding her, so they put some on me next. I think hers is mostly gone though...I think..


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

Thanks for all the secrets and website, looking at it now and when I find out more secrets, I will post it..


----------



## nopdwife

I don't know if you've ever found the Umbrella but if I remember correctly from my 2007 trip, it's near the stunt show. I can't think of the name of it right now but it was on the street near there.


----------



## wagster92

The main thing everyone should keep in mind is that everything at Disney has been put there for a reason. If something draws your attention, look the other way, because theres probably something hidden there. And if something can be moved, don't be afraid to move it, pull it, or push it, why? because your supposed to, and its probably a neat secret.


----------



## Goofyz3girls

wagster92 said:


> The main thing everyone should keep in mind is that everything at Disney has been put there for a reason. If something draws your attention, look the other way, because theres probably something hidden there. And if something can be moved, don't be afraid to move it, pull it, or push it, why? because your supposed to, and its probably a neat secret.


All this time I've been telling my little ones leave it alone...don't touch...you might break it....its not for you to play with(just a habit),meanwhile I'm the one not teaching them the right thing to do.Well they don't know I'm wrong so the next time we go I just won't say anything and let them experience the fun.....


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Great thread


----------



## krise

YES! awesome info! I can spend all day reading up on this subject!


----------



## WalkingintheFog

The metal palm trees by Space Mountain supposedly close up at night!
I heard this before I went, but forgot to make a point of checking both in daylight and after,   but in the evening, I noticed most were drawn close.

Could anyone confirm that?


----------



## BebopBaloo

WalkingintheFog said:


> The metal palm trees by Space Mountain supposedly close up at night!
> I heard this before I went, but forgot to make a point of checking both in daylight and after,   but in the evening, I noticed most were drawn close.
> 
> Could anyone confirm that?




When we went in January we checked to see if they really did close up at night. They appeared to be wired to do so, but were not working. We asked a few other people while we were there, but no one knew anything about it.  The Goofy on Main Street (on the bench...who talks) was also not working, and the umbrella at Hollywood Studios was turned off because the area had been roped off for Christmas decorations..at least I hope that's why it wasn't working.


----------



## mom2nji

We have seen Devine 3 or 4 times, usually between Africa and Asia (along the path connecting them) She creeps me out. lol


----------



## dvc at last !

mom2nji said:


> We have seen Devine 3 or 4 times, usually between Africa and Asia (along the path connecting them) She creeps me out. lol



She has a beautiful face  !


----------



## Disney is Magic

Great Info! Subbing to keep up with all the interesting surprises


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

The moving, talking trashcan is quite rare to come across in Tomorrowland, but as a substitute, there are several other trashcans and drinking fountains that make noise when using them in the area! Try them all out!


----------



## plasfam04

mom2nji said:


> We have seen Devine 3 or 4 times, usually between Africa and Asia (along the path connecting them) She creeps me out. lol



I agree... she creeps me out a little too. She is beautiful but after watching her for a minute or too I thought she might be a little bit too sexy for my kids to be watching but DH wanted to stay and watch her of course


----------



## wigdoutdismom

plasfam04 said:


> I agree... she creeps me out a little too. She is beautiful but after watching her for a minute or too I thought she might be a little bit too sexy for my kids to be watching but DH wanted to stay and watch her of course



The men seem to love her, but she seems to never notice them


----------



## MICKEY4EVER!

ThunderMTexpert said:


> i DID know about the goat with 5 legs in the contemporary resort. my dad found it years ago and every single year, he checks to see if they fixed it or something. i never realized it was a disney secret!! HAHA!! let's see what else: the dog in the carosel of preogress is the same dog as on pirates of the carribean!! we didnt notice until we had 2 separate pictures and compared!




Someone else may have mentioned this (I haven't had the time to read through all of the posts), but I have heard that the dog referred to here is a replica of Walt's own dog.  I am going to be paying more attention next time I go through Pirates!  (Love that ride!)


----------



## MICKEY4EVER!

Schmoodle said:


> We had so much fun with Push a couple of weeks ago.  We were walking by totally clueless, on our way to try another ride at Buzz Lightyear, and Push
> was talking to a bunch of kids, when he apparently spotted my DS's birthday button, and called to him by name.  DS was totally amazed, Push came over, had a nice chat with him, let the kids inspect inside to see if he really was a trashcan (he is), and insisted the kids pose for a picture with him.  One of those little special things that happen when you are wearing a birthday button that really help make the day special.  Here is the picture:



We encountered PUSH on our first visit and he is a hoot!  I tried capturing him on video camera and he accidentally ran over my foot!  Then he tried to kiss it and make it better.  So funny!  Then I looked over to my left and saw a man standing there with a bag (i am assuming the hidden remote control), and I quickly determined that he was the voice of this dear little trash can.  Of course, I didn't say anything so as not to ruin it for the others around us, but it was SOOOO much fun talking to this little guy!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

dizlizzy223 said:


> When you first enter the line for Muppets there's a sign next to the ticket coutner that says "Key under mat" There's actually a key under the map



I loved this one, took a picture of the key!

A good one at CBR, you can buy an actual coconut postage paid anywhere in the U.S. - makes a great "postcard" to send to family and friends.

~BTW, if you have an iphone or itouch, don't bother buying the 'Notecasts' app of "WDW Secrets" there are a just few thing listed for each park, what a waste of an app. There's way more info here!

Thanks OP & PP's, great thread!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

ChristaDeVil said:


> Beverly is a very interesting drink that they give you samples of in Club Cool. I believe it is French, and it's just...interesting.



It is actually a drink from Italy....and they drink it room temp, Italians never drink ANYTHING with ice. 

So imagine that lovely taste always served at room temp haha!


----------



## BebopBaloo

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> It is actually a drink from Italy....and they drink it room temp, Italians never drink ANYTHING with ice.
> 
> So imagine that lovely taste always served at room temp haha!




LOL, I don't want to imagine that! I tried it for the first time back in January...it was...well...those who have tasted it know...and for those of you who have not tasted it....opt for the ginger ale instead


----------



## crispfamily

I love this!  Thank you for the tips!!! I am going in less than 2 weeks.... YEAH!


----------



## wagster92

Something else that's kinda neat is that outside of Tony's in Magic Kingdom, there are the Lady in The Tramp paw prints in the cement.


----------



## imprimouse

here's one i recently read about in Lee Cockerell's book "Creating Magic"

In the parks you'll never be more than 30 paces from a trash bin. Apparently, Walt himself observed and tested the approximate distance people would walk before tossing a candy wrapper on the ground after unwrapping. 

The book is a great read btw..
http://www.leecockerell.com/video.cfm


----------



## jrl153

My DS looked under the mat at Muppets and received a certificate showing he found it.  Pretty cool!


----------



## hmkenn0

Okay here are a few for you-
If you stand on Main street in the alcove between the jewlery shop and the home stuff store, there is a window about one of the original people who did the music for the parks and you can hear him giving "voice lessons". Also, the windows on main street are very cool a few of my favorites- Roy O Disney, above the confectionary, you see his frist because in the credits for a movie the name of the producer comes first, Walt Disney- last one over the ice cream parlor, becuse the name of the director comes last and so that he can look out over the park. And my favorite is the "M.T. Lott"- empty lott, which lists the names of all of the "fake" companies that Walt made up to buy the property that is now Walt Disney World. They used fake names so that they could get the land at a good price. Second favorite is Seven summits expeditions which is basically above the M.T. Lott window and is the highest window on main street- Frank Wells, who it honors, helped turn around the company in the 80s after the disaster that was EPCOT (billion dollars) and the poor movies in those years. He wanted to scale the seven highest mountains in the world and climbed all of them except Everest, he died in a helicopter crash and was given the highest window in honor of his dreams. This one is above the "home" store- the one with plates and knives and forkd, etc. across from the emporium.


----------



## hmkenn0

Another of my favortie Disney things is in Liberty Square- if you look at the pavement you will see a dark patch running through, this is supposed to represent the sewage that ran down the streets of this time period b/c there was no indoor plumbing and no outhouses in the city so people threw their bedpans out the window.


----------



## hmkenn0

Okay here is another one, if you are walking from Fronteirland to Liberty Square right where the music transitions and the themeing changes you will cross a small bridge w/water running under neath- this is known as the "mini-Mississippi" b/c it seperates the east from the west.


----------



## hmkenn0

Couple of fun ones here- pull the rope in the well next to the entrance to Indiana Jones, pretty funny! Also look at the palm trees as you enter vs. the ones near Indiana Jones, they leave the ones near Indiana Jones "bearded" (don't cut the frons) to give it that more "jungle" look, where the other ones are cut to give it that "clean" hollywood look.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

hmkenn0 said:


> Okay here are a few for you-
> If you stand on Main street in the alcove between the jewlery shop and the home stuff store, there is a window about one of the original people who did the music for the parks and you can hear him giving "voice lessons". Also, the windows on main street are very cool a few of my favorites- Roy O Disney, above the confectionary, you see his frist because in the credits for a movie the name of the producer comes first, Walt Disney- last one over the ice cream parlor, becuse the name of the director comes last and so that he can look out over the park. And my favorite is the "M.T. Lott"- empty lott, which lists the names of all of the "fake" companies that Walt made up to buy the property that is now Walt Disney World. They used fake names so that they could get the land at a good price. Second favorite is Seven summits expeditions which is basically above the M.T. Lott window and is the highest window on main street- Frank Wells, who it honors, helped turn around the company in the 80s after the disaster that was EPCOT (billion dollars) and the poor movies in those years. He wanted to scale the seven highest mountains in the world and climbed all of them except Everest, he died in a helicopter crash and was given the highest window in honor of his dreams. This one is above the "home" store- the one with plates and knives and forkd, etc. across from the emporium.



This is neat.  I only wish we could walk slow enough down Main St. to enjoy all of these details.  We're usually walking at such a brisk pace, with our eyes on the castle, heading to Splash or Space.


----------



## Megs114

if you have a wake up call at disney hotel, does a disney character wake you every morning?


----------



## hmkenn0

No a character doesn't wake you up, that would be cool, but you can get some cool "messages" on your phone if you let the front desk know that you are having a birthday, anniversary or are newly weds!


----------



## imprimouse

Megs114 said:


> if you have a wake up call at disney hotel, does a disney character wake you every morning?



yes, if you call and ask for it. I think Mickey or Minnie are the choices.


----------



## Keurigirl

great thread! Thanks !


----------



## acourtwdw

imprimouse said:


> yes, if you call and ask for it. I think Mickey or Minnie are the choices.



We've always had a character wake up call when staying on WDW property.  Just set it up on your in room phone and if you have kids, I would let then answer it or put it on speaker.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

We used to get a character wake-up call but the past 2 years we haven't
had it. It was just some boring operator saying "this is your morning wake-up call"


----------



## aidtrismommy

Mine may not be secrets, but so many people pass these by that I thought I may mention them.  At the outpost in the world showcase, there are old fashioned coke coolers and crates and such.  You can open these and a burst of cold air and water squirts at you with the sound of coke bottles clanking together.  It is very refreshing on a hot day.  They may not work during cold days. (although they were working in Jan the last time I was there) In innoventions (the one next to electric umbrella) there is a new simulation called Stormstruck.  You go an sit down in a very small theater with 3-d glasses and it simulates a hurricane in your home.  Very cool and very overlooked.  At HS, there are lots of characters inside near the playhouse disney stage show.  You are supposed to go through some kind of preliminary que but if you go right through the gift shop, you can skip all that and the wait.  There was NO line to see mickey.  (I asked a cm if it was ok and she said go right ahead)  If you want to get pics with the princesses, they are scattered throughout the world showcase.  There are hardley any lines here.  I saw Sleeping Beauty just waiting around in France because people just assume all the princesses are at MK.  Go to the left side at Pirates of the Caribbean, it is shorter.  Walk to Downtown Disney from Saratoga Springs resort.  It is a really nice walk, 10 minutes, especially for parents with strollers.  No need to lug it onto bus, etc.  Very well lit path, etc. Also at Saratoga springs, view your photopass photos here.  Hidden in the back hallway behind the gift shop.  No need to wait in line at the parks, nobody in line at the resort.  (May offer this at all resorts now, not sure)  I have more, just need to think.


----------



## DLW8

lyzziesmom said:


> "Secret" things I've known about but never found:
> DeVine in Animal Kingdom
> The "Singing in the Rain" umbrella in Hollywood Studios



I haven't seen DeVine (except on TV), but I love the Sining in the Rain umbrella...if I remember correctly, it's near Mama Melrose's (or whateve that Italian Restaurant is) at hte studios...just looks like an umbrella suspended near a light pole...hang onto it and it rains around you!!  Great photo opp


----------



## MICKEY4EVER!

aidtrismommy said:


> Mine may not be secrets, but so many people pass these by that I thought I may mention them.  At the outpost in the world showcase, there are old fashioned coke coolers and crates and such.  You can open these and a burst of cold air and water squirts at you with the sound of coke bottles clanking together.  It is very refreshing on a hot day.  They may not work during cold days. (although they were working in Jan the last time I was there) In innoventions (the one next to electric umbrella) there is a new simulation called Stormstruck.  You go an sit down in a very small theater with 3-d glasses and it simulates a hurricane in your home.  Very cool and very overlooked.  At HS, there are lots of characters inside near the playhouse disney stage show.  You are supposed to go through some kind of preliminary que but if you go right through the gift shop, you can skip all that and the wait.  There was NO line to see mickey.  (I asked a cm if it was ok and she said go right ahead)  If you want to get pics with the princesses, they are scattered throughout the world showcase.  There are hardley any lines here.  I saw Sleeping Beauty just waiting around in France because people just assume all the princesses are at MK.  Go to the left side at Pirates of the Caribbean, it is shorter.  Walk to Downtown Disney from Saratoga Springs resort.  It is a really nice walk, 10 minutes, especially for parents with strollers.  No need to lug it onto bus, etc.  Very well lit path, etc. Also at Saratoga springs, view your photopass photos here.  Hidden in the back hallway behind the gift shop.  No need to wait in line at the parks, nobody in line at the resort.  (May offer this at all resorts now, not sure)  I have more, just need to think.



These are very good tips!  We're staying at Saratoga in a couple of weeks, so i'll have to check out the photopass!


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

If only I could _remember_ all these tips! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Megs114

acourtwdw said:


> We've always had a character wake up call when staying on WDW property.  Just set it up on your in room phone and if you have kids, I would let then answer it or put it on speaker.



i would want it for myself and the DBF, probably more me than him lol. thanks everyone!


----------



## noahdove

Last August all I got was music...2 years before Stitch woke us up 3 mornings and Mickey 1  I much prefer Mickey...


----------



## dannysmommyval

what a fantastic thread.  You guys are making me more excited than ever!


----------



## DisneyCrazy2

I've hear that you can hear tap dancing from a dance studio on Main Street.  Does anyone know anything about this and where exactly is the dance studio?


----------



## BabyEeyore

Okay, it's official... I am getting out a notebook tomorrow and writing down a bunch of these tips to take with me on our next trip!  Great secrets, everyone!


----------



## seashoreCM

DisneyCrazy2 said:


> I've hear that you can hear tap dancing from a dance studio on Main Street.  Does anyone know anything about this and where exactly is the dance studio?


From the park entrance go up Main St. and take the first alley on the right.

You may have to sit quietly for a few minutes before you hear anything.

More secrets: http://www.cockam.com/disscav.htm


----------



## cmiller2

all these little secrets are sooo cool!!!!!


----------



## cmiller2

great job everyone!!


----------



## Mrsdisneyb2b

BabyEeyore said:


> Okay, it's official... I am getting out a notebook tomorrow and writing down a bunch of these tips to take with me on our next trip!  Great secrets, everyone!



Thats all Ivebeen doing since yesterday!
Thank;s guys! I cant wait to surprise df on our Honeymoon!


----------



## MandiAndresen

If you put your ear at a certain place on ToT, you can hear a little girl asking for her daddy, and for help.  It's from a Twilight Zone episode.  I am not exactly sure where, but a CM told us about it last year, so we will be trying it this year!


----------



## MICKEY4EVER!

MandiAndresen said:


> If you put your ear at a certain place on ToT, you can hear a little girl asking for her daddy, and for help.  It's from a Twilight Zone episode.  I am not exactly sure where, but a CM told us about it last year, so we will be trying it this year!



Ooohhhh, that sounds creeeeppppy!


----------



## Hootch

MandiAndresen said:


> If you put your ear at a certain place on ToT, you can hear a little girl asking for her daddy, and for help.  It's from a Twilight Zone episode.  I am not exactly sure where, but a CM told us about it last year, so we will be trying it this year!



that episode recently.  A little girl is trapped in this other dimension in the wall.  The father can talk to her but he can't see her.  Simple plot line but done excellently as always.

I have never heard this before.


----------



## pakhowe

Mrsdisneyb2b said:


> Originally Posted by BabyEeyore
> Okay, it's official... I am getting out a notebook tomorrow and writing down a bunch of these tips to take with me on our next trip! Great secrets, everyone!
> 
> Thats all Ivebeen doing since yesterday!
> Thank;s guys! I cant wait to surprise df on our Honeymoon!



I have a word document open every time I visit the Disboards.  I copy & paste all these wonderful tips into it and can arrange them by park.


----------



## TENIA66

Can you get the wdw secrets on mp3s other than ipod?   DD has zune........


----------



## rebeccalb10

We just came back at the end of February and the keyhole in Tinkerbells Treasures is gone.  We had done it before and spent 15 min looking for the chest of drawers.  Now you go to the register and they ring a bell and call Tinkerbell to the Flatscreen TV.


----------



## TENIA66

Sit in the outer edge of the Plaza restaurant...basically look at the castle, find the wire that goes from the castle down to the restaurant rooftop on the right, and go get a seat under it. TinkerBell will fly down that wire and right over the top of your heads!


----------



## swacer

Now I will be holding up the line at ToT trying to hear that little girl...though it seems kinda cruel to want to hear that...still...


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

seashoreCM said:


> From the park entrance go up Main St. and take the first alley on the right.
> 
> You may have to sit quietly for a few minutes before you hear anything.
> 
> More secrets: http://www.cockam.com/disscav.htm



thank you for the link! what a fun thread.


----------



## BebopBaloo

rebeccalb10 said:


> We just came back at the end of February and the keyhole in Tinkerbells Treasures is gone.  We had done it before and spent 15 min looking for the chest of drawers.  Now you go to the register and they ring a bell and call Tinkerbell to the Flatscreen TV.



When we went in January we were under the impression from other posts on the DIS that we had to be the first ones there to "wake-up" Tinkerbell. We got there first, barely and shared the time with a couple families right behind us. We got to ring the bell, wake her up, and got certificates and pixie dust in our hair.  

Do you have to be there first, or does this happen at anytime of day?


----------



## Cinderella94

BebopBaloo said:


> When we went in January we were under the impression from other posts on the DIS that we had to be the first ones there to "wake-up" Tinkerbell. We got there first, barely and shared the time with a couple families right behind us. We got to ring the bell, wake her up, and got certificates and pixie dust in our hair.
> 
> Do you have to be there first, or does this happen at anytime of day?



To wake up Tink, you have to be there first.


----------



## shellym

Cinderella94 said:


> To wake up Tink, you have to be there first.



It has changed now, and it can be done many times during the day. There is a bell on the counter, and when it is rung tink flies around the shop and then appears on a flat screen behind the counter.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

shellym said:


> It has changed now, and it can be done many times during the day. There is a bell on the counter, and when it is rung tink flies around the shop and then appears on a flat screen behind the counter.



HOW CUTE!


----------



## delaneyc52

Cinderella94 said:


> To wake up Tink, you have to be there first.




You can wake her up anytime!   Honest.   We just got back and my daughter rang the bell in the late afternoon.


----------



## Malibustyle23

Disney pumps scents through a few various places throughout the world.  Soarin' has the oranges scent, the Epcot ball ride (I feel so silly for not remebering the name) has a scent also and so does Main Street USA in MK.  

Those yummy freshly baked cookies you smell walking in front of the bake shop are actually SCENT out all the time to lure you in not actual freshly baked cookies.


----------



## DisneyCrazy2

Malibustyle23 said:


> Disney pumps scents through a few various places throughout the world.  Soarin' has the oranges scent, the Epcot ball ride (I feel so silly for not remebering the name) has a scent also and so does Main Street USA in MK.
> 
> Those yummy freshly baked cookies you smell walking in front of the bake shop are actually SCENT out all the time to lure you in not actual freshly baked cookies.



Really?  That is interesting.  What other scents are on Main Street USA?


----------



## snowwhitemom

Not a secret, but not advertised at Disney, The illumination cruise that you MUST book 90 days out from your trip, you can also use the trip planning forum to find one to share with another DIS'er family.


----------



## Flanigan

Malibustyle23 said:


> Disney pumps scents through a few various places throughout the world.  Soarin' has the oranges scent, the Epcot ball ride (I feel so silly for not remebering the name) has a scent also and so does Main Street USA in MK.
> 
> Those yummy freshly baked cookies you smell walking in front of the bake shop are actually SCENT out all the time to lure you in not actual freshly baked cookies.



Yeah, Spaceship Earth has the scent of burning wood or smoke at or near the roman era scenes. That scent always reminds me of Epcot.



snowwhitemom said:


> Not a secret, but not advertised at Disney, The illumination cruise that you MUST book 90 days out from your trip, you can also use the trip planning forum to find one to share with another DIS'er family.



DW & I shared a cruise with some fellow DIS'ers a few years back, it was a wonderful experience, and a great way to view the fireworks.


----------



## lilyfrog73

MyQuestBe said:


> FYI, you can also find over 180 WDW Secrets already compiled _and_ arranged in a tour for each park in the "Walt Disney World Secrets" Notescast.  They install to the iPod Classic, iPod 5th Generation and iPod nano, as well as the iPhone and iPod touch.  Easy to take around with you in the parks, and they work as kind of your own personal tour guide.  The upgraded version also has over 200 Fun Facts to go with the 180+ secrets.
> 
> You'll find them at Notescasts.com.  The iPhone version is on the App Store.



Thanks for the iPhone info!! Just downloaded it!!


----------



## TheFirstMriethebee

karinbelle said:


> The Pirates of the Carribean is HAUNTED!  Story goes that a worker named "George" was killed while they were building it.  If you yell "George" on the ride, he stops the ride!
> 
> We tried it and were stuck for 20 minutes LOL.  Now, we tease DS every time we go.



omg i cant wait to try this ! my mm told me that if they dont say "good morning gorge" and "good night gorge" something bad will hapen on the ride the next day!

all hail gorge


----------



## weheartdisney07

I cannot wait to go to Disney now after reading all of these!!!


----------



## lizet313

Subscribing


----------



## Daphy

aidtrismommy said:


> In innoventions (the one next to electric umbrella) there is a new simulation called Stormstruck.  You go an sit down in a very small theater with 3-d glasses and it simulates a hurricane in your home.  Very cool and very overlooked.




What park is this in?


----------



## SassyCat

Daphy said:


> What park is this in?



Epcot.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bump


----------



## DisneyTiger

Daphy said:


> What park is this in?



Or you could just come down to South La durning Hurricane season!! We rode out Gustav last year in our home and it was terrifying. I think this simulation may send me into counseling!!!


----------



## jenharring

pakhowe said:


> I have a word document open every time I visit the Disboards.  I copy & paste all these wonderful tips into it and can arrange them by park.



that is a great idea.
I love this thread.  Keep um coming.


----------



## KimDis

imprimouse said:


> here's one i recently read about in Lee Cockerell's book "Creating Magic"
> 
> In the parks you'll never be more than 30 paces from a trash bin. Apparently, Walt himself observed and tested the approximate distance people would walk before tossing a candy wrapper on the ground after unwrapping.
> 
> The book is a great read btw..
> http://www.leecockerell.com/video.cfm



Fun fact - the opposite is true in Tokyo Disney.  They would NEVER think of dropping their trash on the ground, so the trash cans are spaced further apart than in the other parks worldwide.


----------



## ckdipp

This is great. Lovin' all these "secrets" and tips.  Thanks!


----------



## GoonieBride

if you decided to head to the Water Parks in the am. be one of the first to get there. they pick the first family. 

*At Typhoon:* you get a private tour of the park before it opens. free soda mug that can be refilled all day for free! a free large locker, free bag of mini doughnuts. you can sometimes met up with he lifeguards during their morning meeting and they do something very special for the family. also they get to start the giant wave machine when they open the park at their very own private section of the beach. they also give you a medal so that will know you as Big Kahuna. if you wear that all day. every CM will smile and talk to you. it makes for more magic. 

*At Blizzard:* They also get most of the same things as at Typhoon, with a few small differences a private section, not on the beach but at hut. and they get to go down that HUGE water slide first. that is how they open the park. the other guests will do a countdown and you go on the slide they get to go in the park. you also get a medal for the day.


----------



## julluvsdisney

ThunderMTexpert said:


> Is this one true: ToT is 199 feet tall? I heard that if buildings are 200 feet, they need special lights or something at the top, so planes can see them? Idk if this is all true, but I think ToT is 199 feet tall.. Way to creep\sneak by the system!!


 

This is true!  It was going to be taller but when they found that out they made it just short enough to avoid putting a flashing light bulb ontop to take away from the magic!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

_Isn't it the same with the castle?_


----------



## GoonieBride

wigdoutdismom said:


> _Isn't it the same with the castle?_



this is true for the castle and all buildings at disney. they only object that ever had a light on top was the wording around the EPOCT ball. but that was taken down around 2008.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

I think I have alot of good reading ahead!


----------



## Jessikat

I'm addicted to this thread!  Going to definitely try to find most of these things when I go next summer!


----------



## Stefy

Just gone through this whole thread, have to do the twinkling lights at Epcot.

I read somewhere that if you sit near a certain part of the castle you can hear Stitch saying "I'm hiding" is that true?


----------



## SteamboatWillie28

To help get ready fo our upcomming Disney trip, we bought a book that just amazed me by how many Disney secrets it held. Its "The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World" by Susan Veness. Its full of over 600 Disney secrets plus a timeline of all the parks. I recommend it to anyone who is looking to discover the hidden magic of WDW. It has everything from how entering MK is set to seem like you are entering a movie.(The movie poster under the train station, the fresh-popped popcorn, and the opening credits on the windows of the second story of main street.to name a few) to hidden mickeys throughout the parks. Some of my favorite hidden magic that i found in this book are: how there is a mural of cinderella behind a drinking fountain so that when grown-ups bend down to get a drink they are symbolically bowing to the princess, however kids never have to bow to her to get a drink. And how there is a painting of a mariner with his spear in the haunted mansion who's eyes follow you as you walk passed, and his spear can also be found in the Columbia Harbor House along with other aritfacts of ships lost at sea. And also how as you walk down mainstreet lamps turn from gas lamps(near the entrance) to electric lamps(closer to the castle) you are symbolically walking through time. And lastly there is a telephone in the General store on mainstreet, pick it up and you can hear a conversation of somebody else on the 'party line' Well thats just some of the hidden magic that i learned from this book if you want to learn more i recommend getting it I got it from Barnes and Noble online.                                                       P.S. I dont think that this is an official hidden mickey but if you turn the MGM (I know its 'Hollywood Studios' now but it's still MGM to me) map upside down and look at where the sorcerer's hat is you can see a very faded mickey mouse face complete with his widows peak and smile.


----------



## SteamboatWillie28

ThunderMTexpert said:


> i DID know about the goat with 5 legs in the contemporary resort. my dad found it years ago and every single year, he checks to see if they fixed it or something. i never realized it was a disney secret!! HAHA!! let's see what else: the dog in the carosel of preogress is the same dog as on pirates of the carribean!! we didnt notice until we had 2 separate pictures and compared!



Yeah idk if someone has already said this i havent read all of the posts yet but the dog is Walt childhood dog Rover. He is also in the HM in the graveyard scene, he's the caretakers dog (who i believe is holding the keys)


----------



## SteamboatWillie28

Another secret that i forgot to say earlier is that at the WDW railroad station in Frontierland, as you head up the stairs toward the station you can hear a tapping that sounds like its just part of the railroad, but its actually morse code of Walt's opening day speech at Disneyland. "To all who come to this happy place; welcome." Its just another of those interesting facts that nobody would ever notice.


----------



## Stefy

Stefy said:


> Just gone through this whole thread, have to do the twinkling lights at Epcot.
> 
> I read somewhere that if you sit near a certain part of the castle you can hear Stitch saying "I'm hiding" is that true?



Anyone?



SteamboatWillie28 said:


> To help get ready fo our upcomming Disney trip, we bought a book that just amazed me by how many Disney secrets it held. Its "The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World" by Susan Veness. Its full of over 600 Disney secrets plus a timeline of all the parks. I recommend it to anyone who is looking to discover the hidden magic of WDW. It has everything from how entering MK is set to seem like you are entering a movie.(The movie poster under the train station, the fresh-popped popcorn, and the opening credits on the windows of the second story of main street.to name a few) to hidden mickeys throughout the parks. Some of my favorite hidden magic that i found in this book are: how there is a mural of cinderella behind a drinking fountain so that when grown-ups bend down to get a drink they are symbolically bowing to the princess, however kids never have to bow to her to get a drink. And how there is a painting of a mariner with his spear in the haunted mansion who's eyes follow you as you walk passed, and his spear can also be found in the Columbia Harbor House along with other aritfacts of ships lost at sea. And also how as you walk down mainstreet lamps turn from gas lamps(near the entrance) to electric lamps(closer to the castle) you are symbolically walking through time. And lastly there is a telephone in the General store on mainstreet, pick it up and you can hear a conversation of somebody else on the 'party line' Well thats just some of the hidden magic that i learned from this book if you want to learn more i recommend getting it I got it from Barnes and Noble online.                                                       P.S. I dont think that this is an official hidden mickey but if you turn the MGM (I know its 'Hollywood Studios' now but it's still MGM to me) map upside down and look at where the sorcerer's hat is you can see a very faded mickey mouse face complete with his widows peak and smile.



Ooh I have this on my wishlist, have checked out other websites and it says 6-9wks delivery  but then I can wait that long if we are going next year.

It sounds like a really cool book though


----------



## Luisa

All the talk of Beverley has me curious, I wonder if its like Chinotto?  Sort of bitter grapefruit flavour, if so I love it!


----------



## angieg329

If you ride the monorail thru the Contemporary, there is one sheep that has 5 legs.  True-we've searched for and found it.


----------



## angieg329

fabulous!  WE are going soon - kids are older & have been before.  Love finding hidden things.  Where exactly in Animal Kingdom is DeVine?
Thanks for posting awesome photo!


----------



## EpcotMatt2

angieg329 said:


> If you ride the monorail thru the Contemporary, there is one sheep that has 5 legs.  True-we've searched for and found it.



And, you can get a little memento of this one.

http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=65891&sid=2004.1249752747.v2


----------



## lnh'smom

SteamboatWillie28 said:


> To help get ready fo our upcomming Disney trip, we bought a book that just amazed me by how many Disney secrets it held. Its "The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World" by Susan Veness. Its full of over 600 Disney secrets plus a timeline of all the parks. I recommend it to anyone who is looking to discover the hidden magic of WDW.



I just got this book too and I absolutely loved it! I thought I knew a lot until I read this book!


----------



## EpcotMatt2

So, by chance has anyone created a spreadsheet or Word doc with all of these on it {not from the book, just the ones in this thread}? I was thinking of attemtpting that, but figured I'd check to see if anyone would already have 1 & be willing to share.


----------



## ashley0139

Thanks for all these!  I love reading this thread.


----------



## LittlemissLee

Love all these!!


----------



## dancer4life22

is club cool that little red building in epcot? it was like around mission space if i remember right... haha idkk i just remember seeing a little red building with the coke sign on it!


----------



## Skoolie

Hah there are some great ones on here. I think I have a few to add.

* The reason why gum is not sold in the parks or in the resorts is because Walt Disney wanted children to be able to walk the parks barefoot.

* You can go through all the stores on disney property, they all have archways leading to the next shop except those that are 3rd party shops, such as the camera/photo shop and the planet hollywood shop at Hollywood studios.

* For an extra price you can do a walking tour of Epcot's The Land.

* Hollywood Studios has "Streetmosphere" , actors who put on little shows on the streets or in the merch shops. Mel Rose, agent to the stars and his friend often interact with guests.

* All Merch Shops offer Package pickup for those staying at disney resorts, so you don't have to walk around with lots of shopping bags all day.

* Those cast memebers working in the wold showcase are from the actual country they work in.

* When the fountains are cleaned out all of the money that was thrown into the fountain is donated to charity, Make a Wish Foundation, I believe.

* The way they get the line wait time for rides is that they randomly hand a guest a data card when they enter the line, when the guest gets to the boarding station they hand the data card to the cast member to see how long it took that person to get through the line.

* During special events/ anniversaries they decorate Cinderella's castle. The 25th Anniversary the castle became a huge cake, and for the opening on stitch's ride the castle was toliet papered.

* The King of Morocco sent his own artisans and tile-workers to create the Morocco pavilion at the World Showcase Epcot

* Neil Patrick Harris reads Christmas stories at Epcots Candlelight Processional at the American Gardens Theatre every year.

* Some of the untouched land on disney property will never be touched because an endangered species of woodpeckers live in the trees.

* There are 3 seperate tracks inside Space Mountain

* More of a tip, but if you want to go on both Rock n RollerCoaster and the tower of terror check the wait time, fast pass the longer time, and stand in line in the shorter line, by the time you are done with the one ride, your fast pass will be up.

* Japan world showcase shop you can buy a japanese paper fan for 5 dollars and have them write your name in japanese on it. It's an inexpensive souviner that helps you stay cool in the heat.


----------



## Bethany2008

4Iowans said:


> We do the same thing with Beverly.
> 
> There is a talking waterfountain at Epcot near the big waterfall where futureworld meets the world showcase.
> 
> You can ask to ride with the driver of the monorail.



We rode in the front of the monorail last year in October and when we asked this year (about a week ago) we got told by 4 different cast members that they do not allow it anymore  I was so sad.


----------



## princessesrule

Bethany2008 said:


> We rode in the front of the monorail last year in October and when we asked this year (about a week ago) we got told by 4 different cast members that they do not allow it anymore  I was so sad.



This is probably because of the recent monorail accident. I wonder if they will ever allow it again?


----------



## Bethany2008

DearDaisyinDurham said:


> A good one at CBR, you can buy an actual coconut postage paid anywhere in the U.S. - makes a great "postcard" to send to family and friends.



You can get these in the gift shop outside of Pirates of the Caribbean too!

I just thought of something else too, when we were in Downtown Disney we were going through the Disney store that has the BBB in it there was a mom trying to get a reservation but couldn't, so the hostess 'pixied' the little girl instead. She had a wand filled with glitter and said a cute little 'may all your dreams come true' saying and then did it to the little boy also and said a cute pirate 'yo ho' saying. SO of course, the child in me asked and i TOO got 'pixied!  Just a fun little experience (especially for a little girl who cant get in to BBB or families who can't afford it). I dont know if they do it at the MK one, but worth a try . But fair warning, I had glitter... EVERYWHERE... for DAYS... lol


----------



## wanna_b_n_disney

pakhowe said:


> I have a word document open every time I visit the Disboards.  I copy & paste all these wonderful tips into it and can arrange them by park.



I do this too... it help to quickly cut & paste, I don't have to remember where I saw someting I wanted to remember.  This is the what I do to make my notes for my planning binder as well.  I have it backed up on a USB, that way if the computer HARD DRIVE CRASHES... ( like it has before ) still have my DISNEY Stuff... Last time I had to start all over again and lost half my stuff.  Note to Self...


----------



## fleurbie

We saw devine in ak she's very beautiful, but quite scary too, she chased me,

 Thanks for all these sercrets


----------



## jimmy0712

GoonieBride said:


> this is true for the castle and all buildings at disney. they only object that ever had a light on top was the wording around the EPOCT ball. but that was taken down around 2008.



I don't think I have ever seen a plane near or over disney property.


----------



## mechteach

wanna_b_n_disney said:


> I do this too... it help to quickly cut & paste, I don't have to remember where I saw someting I wanted to remember.  This is the what I do to make my notes for my planning binder as well.  I have it backed up on a USB, that way if the computer HARD DRIVE CRASHES... ( like it has before ) still have my DISNEY Stuff... Last time I had to start all over again and lost half my stuff.  Note to Self...



I do the same thing, but use an online Google doc. That way I have it with me either at home or at work.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I saw planes flying over in July... I believe that The Tower of Terror is actually an odd height so as to avoid having to have lights on the top of it...not sure about any other tall structures.


----------



## Wild__Orchid

bump


----------



## DVCGeek

Skoolie said:


> * There are 3 seperate tracks inside Space Mountain




I thought it was two...  IIRC there are only two loading areas.  Do you have any additional details?


----------



## Skoolie

oops I meant 2 sorry for the typo. I do know however that the original plan was for 4 but the technology at the time made it impossible. Also It is a taller structure than the castle, but they "sunk" it in a bit so as not to distract away from the castles glory.


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

really liking these secrets

Never knew much about these before but will prob go mental looking for them all, next time I'm there!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Grumpy McScrooge said:


> Never knew much about these before but will prob go mental looking for them all, next time I'm there!!



To blow your mind try hunting for hidden Mickeys!


----------



## DISNEMOM

subscribing


----------



## MainStreetFireman

Tabatha said:


> •Mr. Toad from the former attraction Mr. Toad’s wild ride can be found in the pet cemetery after exiting the HM



In WDW, Mr. Toad's Wild Ride occupied the space now used for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh.  In TMAOWTP, there is a portrait of Mr. Toad handing the deed of the property to Owl.


----------



## 2luvmickey

I love all of these little secrets.  I always go to WDW with a list to show my kids the various secrets and hidden Mickeys.  Alas, we're too busy looking at other stuff that I miss most of the things on my list. 

That's okay, my excuse is another trip to see the things we missed


----------



## JCornell

jimmy0712 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a plane near or over disney property.



Not sure if he was physically over Disney property but we were at the Poly and saw a sky-writer very nearby on a Sunday in August, writing religious statements.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

JCornell said:


> Not sure if he was physically over Disney property but we were at the Poly and saw a sky-writer very nearby on a Sunday in August, writing religious statements.



I can't for sure speak for WDW, but the airspace above Disneyland is restricted airspace.  I believe it is the same for WDW.

If the pilot was too near, he may not hear about it until he was on the ground.  My son is a pilot, and if you go too near restricted airspace, you get totally reemed.   There can be fines, and restrictions on the license.

Certainly if they were above or way into it, they would be notified right away.


----------



## islac

really cool secrets! now i can't wait to spend my holidays at Disney world with my family!!


----------



## ashleighspeaks

Very awesome secrets! Can't wait to use them!


----------



## floridianer

Actually there is a restriction for planes to fly over Disney World (diameter of 3 miles) deeper than 3000 feet...

Guess what, one of the places outside this diameter is: Parts of MK! 

They honor this restriction anyway and so there are rarely seen plane within the MAGIC 

OH, one of the first posters mentioned that the "Key under the mat" in Muppets 3D is glued, It´s NOT 

Did you know that the Monorail Station at Epcot is built backwards as it was supposed to be???


----------



## BebopBaloo

floridianer said:


> Actually there is a restriction for planes to fly over Disney World (diameter of 3 miles) deeper than 3000 feet...
> 
> Guess what, one of the places outside this diameter is: Parts of MK!
> 
> They honor this restriction anyway and so there are rarely seen plane within the MAGIC
> 
> OH, one of the first posters mentioned that the "Key under the mat" in Muppets 3D is glued, It´s NOT
> 
> Did you know that the Monorail Station at Epcot is built backwards as it was supposed to be???




how do you mean built backwards?


----------



## floridianer

The monorail should have taken you to the loading station when you come from Magic Kingdom and then, when you leave the park back to MK you should do this circle around Future World.
When they found out it was too late to change.

Someone mentioned endangered animals in DW. Spaceship earth of Epcot was supposed to be the "center of the world. It had to move 300 feet and so the center is now between innoventions and the Land Pavillion (concentric circles)
The bird nesting there is the red cocked woodpecker and he surely got his own road then (redcocked woodpecker lane... Service road only )


----------



## becfehr

DisneyTiger said:


> Or you could just come down to South La durning Hurricane season!! We rode out Gustav last year in our home and it was terrifying. I think this simulation may send me into counseling!!!



Howdy neighbor... I'm in BR... well, Central!


----------



## becfehr

Megs114 said:


> if you have a wake up call at disney hotel, does a disney character wake you every morning?



Yes, it does.  At the Poly, it was Stitch, i believe.


----------



## tsmack78

becfehr said:


> Yes, it does.  At the Poly, it was Stitch, i believe.


At Port it was Stitch last November.   I am also from Louisiana! Close to Central and Baton Rouge.  Going to be in the World in a week!  Can't wait, sending Thanksgiving with the Mouse, againg this year!


----------



## disprincessatheart

floridianer said:


> The monorail should have taken you to the loading station when you come from Magic Kingdom and then, when you leave the park back to MK you should do this circle around Future World.
> When they found out it was too late to change.



Not to be too particular, but since the track is just a loop, with doors and walkways on either side if the trains, if that were the case wouldn't they just run the trains in the other direction? We know the trains can run either direction on the tracks...


----------



## floridianer

Maybe this would be a problem with the "incomming tracks" at TTC?? Not sure about this...

http://www.hiddenmickeys.org/Secrets/Monorails.html
Under post #16 there is something about it. I read it somewhere elso too but not quite sure WHERE  

Anyways, I don´t think that it is a bad thing to have this "preview" of Future World thou... 

Another one:
In the MK parking lot, only 6 of the 7 dwarfs have a lot named after them.

Sleepy, Dopey, Happy, Grumpy, Bashful, and Sneezy. Why?

There isn't a "DOC" because the designers were afraid people would mix-up the BOAT DOCK AND THE PARKING LOT DOC!!!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

floridianer said:


> There isn't a "DOC" because the designers were afraid people would mix-up the BOAT DOCK AND THE PARKING LOT DOC!!!!!



Wow, that makes a lot of sense but I never realized it before!

Here's one that I don't think I've seen posted recently (hopefully I didn't miss it)-

On the Backstage Magic tour we took in Sept. 2007, the CM said you could fit the entire original Disneyland park in the MK parking lot and still have room for 500 cars!


----------



## serrotak

becfehr said:


> Howdy neighbor... I'm in BR... well, Central!





tsmack78 said:


> At Port it was Stitch last November.   I am also from Louisiana! Close to Central and Baton Rouge.  Going to be in the World in a week!  Can't wait, sending Thanksgiving with the Mouse, againg this year!




I'm in LA too, I live in Denham Springs.  How 'bout that?  We'll be in WDW for Mardi Gras.


----------



## sheafamily

We just booked our first family trip to WDW, we'll be there in April 2010. Kids will be 6&7 and we can't wait to see their expressions. My DH is having an awful time trying to keep this secret, he can't wait. He's worse than the kids.

This site has been very helpful as we begin planning our special trip, thank you all for sharing your experiences. Our son is a Star Wars fan and I'm wondering if there are any tips/tricks/hidden items that we should be aware of when we go there.

I'm picking up the The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World, thank you to the poster who recommended the book.


----------



## serrotak

sheafamily said:


> We just booked our first family trip to WDW, we'll be there in April 2010. Kids will be 6&7 and we can't wait to see their expressions. My DH is having an awful time trying to keep this secret, he can't wait. He worse than the kids.



That sounds like me.  I know the kids are excited (12, 7, and 3) but I just CAN'T contain myself!!!


----------



## sheafamily

serrotak said:


> That sounds like me.  I know the kids are excited (12, 7, and 3) but I just CAN'T contain myself!!!




We're going to surpirse them on Christmas morning with the trip. That's how we arrived at this website, googled looking for ideas on how to surprise the kids. My DH has been on here a lot looking for ideas and secrets.

We've been 6 times as a couple but this will be the first time for the kids. I'm certain seeing their reactions to everything will be just as enjoyable as the rides and entertainment.


----------



## DVCGeek

sheafamily said:


> We just booked our first family trip to WDW, we'll be there in April 2010.



Good thing it isn't later in the year; Star Tours is currently scheduled to close in Oct. 2010 for the makeover to Star Tours 2.0!  I will be in DL mid-Oct. next year (for my BD) and fear it will be closed.  Oh well.  At least I got to try their 1.0 version in Nov. 2008 + I've ridden 1.0 @ DHS I don't know how many times, once 4 times back to back for the heck of it including a full trip with my eyes closed...


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

GOOD thread 
I don't know if this has been posted but here are a few I have learned over the years:

*Don't think this is a secret, but the American Flag from the 9/11 rubble is on display in the American pavilion in Epcot.

*Also in Epcot, between  France and Morocco there is a section of pavement that looks different, I asked a CM about it & she said it suppose to symbolize the Straits of Gibralter.

*On Soarin' there are Mickey Mouse on the golf balls & Fireworks.

*On the Safari ride in AK, the pond that the flamingos are in is shaped like Mickey

& thats all I have for today.


----------



## J Le

sheafamily said:


> Our son is a Star Wars fan and I'm wondering if there are any tips/tricks/hidden items that we should be aware of when we go there.



I don't know if its still there - in May 2008 I took my nephew (than 6) to Once Upon a Toy in DTD to build a lightsaber.  It was about $20 and a huge hit!


----------



## sheafamily

DVCGeek said:


> Good thing it isn't later in the year; Star Tours is currently scheduled to close in Oct. 2010 for the makeover to Star Tours 2.0!  I will be in DL mid-Oct. next year (for my BD) and fear it will be closed.  Oh well.  At least I got to try their 1.0 version in Nov. 2008 + I've ridden 1.0 @ DHS I don't know how many times, once 4 times back to back for the heck of it including a full trip with my eyes closed...



Yes, we were well aware of Star Tours 1.0 closing for a refresh this year. We figure we'll go this April and he'll be besides himself since he loves the old characters. And what a great excuse to go back once the new Star Tours opens!!!


----------



## sheafamily

J Le said:


> I don't know if its still there - in May 2008 I took my nephew (than 6) to Once Upon a Toy in DTD to build a lightsaber.  It was about $20 and a huge hit!



From what I can find, TY Google, it looks like it's still there. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NateNLogansDad

Just thought this could use a good bump


----------



## Blanche_Neige

these are so cool, I made notes and will for them on our upcoming trip 33 days...  

we have seen Devine at AK
Talking Palm tree entrance (before the gates) at AK
Talking trash can at MK tomorrow land


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Does anyone know what tune the musical notes at the All Star Music Resort play? They are around the reception desks and on the front of the resort buildings. Just wondering! Besides, this will serve as a "bump"!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Does anyone know what tune the musical notes at the All Star Music Resort play? They are around the reception desks and on the front of the resort buildings. Just wondering! Besides, this will serve as a "bump"!



I THINK "When the Saints Go Marching In" but I'm not sure...


----------



## Zookeeperof4

sheafamily said:


> From what I can find, TY Google, it looks like it's still there. Thanks for the tip.



We went to ride the Star Tours ride during our last trip...Dec of 09 and there was a section on the right side walking out of the gift shop where you can build your own light saber.  Same cost....it will save you a trip to DTD if you were only going there  to make it.   I know in Once upon a Toy store you can also do the Potato Head and My Little Pony but they also have the potato head in Toon Town in Magic Kingdom.

Also we asked for wake up  calls every day we were there...I had previously stayed and loved my wake up calls as a kid....I got two days of a recorded woman saying this is your wake up call and three days of no sound at all.....thank god for alarm clocks!!!


----------



## Donaldswife

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I THINK "When the Saints Go Marching In" but I'm not sure...



Actually, the notes at POFQ registration desk are "when the Saints Go Marching In", I think I saw somewhere that All Star Music was a different one, but I could be wrong?


----------



## Lucky1218

I wanna know more secrets~!!


----------



## Hootch

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Does anyone know what tune the musical notes at the All Star Music Resort play? They are around the reception desks and on the front of the resort buildings. Just wondering! Besides, this will serve as a "bump"!



desk is "When You Wish Upon a Star"


----------



## APB513

Zookeeperof4 said:


> We went to ride the Star Tours ride during our last trip...Dec of 09 and there was a section on the right side walking out of the gift shop where you can build your own light saber.  Same cost....it will save you a trip to DTD if you were only going there  to make it.   I know in Once upon a Toy store you can also do the Potato Head and My Little Pony but they also have the potato head in Toon Town in Magic Kingdom.
> 
> *Also we asked for wake up  calls every day we were there...I had previously stayed and loved my wake up calls as a kid....I got two days of a recorded woman saying this is your wake up call and three days of no sound at all.....thank god for alarm clocks!!!*



We were there in December too and I also noticed that the wake up calls were not consistent.  Of the four times I used it, I only heard Mickey and Stitch twice.  The other times there was no sound.


----------



## sheafamily

I was wondering if anyone has any experince/advice on a limo company to use in Orlando. We'd like to get a stretch rather than a towncar to surprise the kids. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ILuvMulan

eyckmans said:


> Here's the Disney abbreviations http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm
> As you can see HM is Haunted Mansion.  I wouldn't be able to understand these forums without this list.



I have been saving this thread for months (until I actually had time to read it).  Never knew that this list existed.  Now I wish I had started reading earlier.  Thanks for the info, very helpful!!!


----------



## lphillip459

sheafamily said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any experince/advice on a limo company to use in Orlando. We'd like to get a stretch rather than a towncar to surprise the kids. Any help is greatly appreciated.




We use happy limo.  We've only used a towncar though, I've read many nice things about the company on several websites.  For a $10 off coupon for limos, check out:
http://allears.net/pl/airport.htm


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

sheafamily said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any experince/advice on a limo company to use in Orlando. We'd like to get a stretch rather than a towncar to surprise the kids. Any help is greatly appreciated.



We've used Happy Limo to Port Canaveral 3x and all 3x we were upgrade from a regular stretch to a huge Escalade w/40" plasma tv.   We loved it!!!
Mousesavers also offers a coupon.

http://www.mousesavers.com/limo.html#port


----------



## DISNEY*lover

GREAT thread! I'm subscribing as well as adding the few that I can remember.

- After leaving the HM look at the cement ground outside by the horse drawn hearse and you'll find an engagement ring in the cement.
- While riding the HM in the flying ghosts scene with the singing heads, peek in the area on the right where the killer bride is in and look in her hand...you'll spot a hidden Mickey!
- Resorts have refillable mugs for about $12. They pay for themselves with approx. 6 fills.
- Get a FastPass for Toy Story Mania as soon as you enter the park. Otherwise you'll either not get a FastPass or you'll end up waiting 2.5+ hours to get on the ride.
- The park that has extra magic hours tends to be the busiest of all the other parks so plan your day accordingly.
- The TOT is different everytime time it's riden.

I had more but it's hard to remember them all. If they pop back into my head I'll edit this post.


----------



## BebopBaloo

DISNEY*lover said:


> GREAT thread! I'm subscribing as well as adding the few that I can remember.
> 
> - After leaving the HM look at the cement ground outside by the horse drawn hearse and you'll find an engagement ring in the cement.
> -



What I heard about the ring was that there was a place in the pavement ( a washer, or some tool bit that got left in the pavement when they were paving the sidewalk that wasn't supposed to be a ring, but Disney fans created the lore that it was the ring thrown by the bride from the attic. When the refurb was done a few years ago..it was removed. I didn't know this until after I went looking for it two years ago.


----------



## DISNEY*lover

BebopBaloo said:


> What I heard about the ring was that there was a place in the pavement ( a washer, or some tool bit that got left in the pavement when they were paving the sidewalk that wasn't supposed to be a ring, but Disney fans created the lore that it was the ring thrown by the bride from the attic. When the refurb was done a few years ago..it was removed. I didn't know this until after I went looking for it two years ago.



Good to know. Thank you! I noticed it about 3 or 4 years ago and I was like


----------



## D L and K's Mom

love these


----------



## dvcbnd

Just stumbled across this thread and can't wait to read them all. We've been there so many times and can't believe all the secrets that we've been missing. What a great idea!!! Thanks.


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

About the wake up calls, I *thought* if you put the wake up time as an odd time you have a better chance of getting Mickey.  So do 7:32 instead of 7:30 and maybe you can get Mickey.


----------



## sheafamily

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We've used Happy Limo to Port Canaveral 3x and all 3x we were upgrade from a regular stretch to a huge Escalade w/40" plasma tv.   We loved it!!!
> Mousesavers also offers a coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> Called and made my reservation. Much better price than what DW was asking for roundtrip stretch service.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

sheafamily said:


> Called and made my reservation. Much better price than what DW was asking for roundtrip stretch service.



Good to hear!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Mrs D

You can add your 'ride photo' from Test Track to your photopass card.

I forgot this in December.


----------



## we3are1

For the family going in April with Star Wars fans - make sure you do Jedi Training.  This is done several times during the day but the 1st show is the easier one to get your kids into.  We made the mad dash for Toy Story Mania and the booked it over to Star Tours and had to wait about 10 minutes for Jedi Training.  It was Sept. and very low crowds.  Have your children stand close to the front if they are interested in being selected.  They need to hop up and down, scream and wave their hands to get picked.  I also made a Star Wars Tshirt and The force is in this one sign from the Disgner boards.  They pick about 10 - 15 kids to go on stage and train as a padawon (Yeah O probably spelled that wrong).  After they train they each get to fight darth vader and receive a certificate.  There is also a photopass photographer for the whole thing - you just go to the photo place right near the front enterance to pick out the ones with your child in them.  It was one of the most magical things in our trip.  My son still thinks he really fought darth vader.


----------



## asouthernbelle

rockin AWESOME! bump~


----------



## noahdove

I love being reminded of things that I love and have forgotten about


----------



## sheafamily

Those pics look great and are exactly what our little jedi would love to experience. He's such a fan of SW and it would make his trip to be able to battle the real Darth Vader. We haven't told him about the Jedi training, we want that to be a surprise. 

Can't wait, still marking off the days on the Disney calendar.


----------



## GMS

My DH and I love to go on a 'date night' to the Poly and watch the electrical light boat parade (the name escapes me) and lie in the hammocks later. It's so lovely there.


----------



## MainStreetFireman

GMS said:


> My DH and I love to go on a 'date night' to the Poly and watch the electrical light boat parade (the name escapes me)



The official name is The Electrical Water Pageant.  It is usually abbreviated as EWP.


----------



## MickeysFans

LAst time we were there, Captain Jack appeared next to Pirates of the Carib. to "train" new pirates.  A few kids get major attention and a lot get some.  Our kids got to do it each time we saw it and they got a certificate. BTW, he looks JUST like Captain Jack and joked with us as well.
The first time, we were the first there and they seemed to notice as they picked our DD5 first.


----------



## smallfri1112

JCornell said:


> Not sure if he was physically over Disney property but we were at the Poly and saw a sky-writer very nearby on a Sunday in August, writing religious statements.



I've seen this the past two times I went to Disney.  I was in EPCOT.


----------



## stephgles

I just got the book the Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World.  I a completely amazed by the book and would recommend it.  Remember the saying back in the late 80's "I want to be like Mike" it should be I so would love to be a part of Walt's mind.  It is amazing his thinking behind every little thing.  It is simply put Magical.


----------



## onlyoneforme

GMS said:


> My DH and I love to go on a 'date night' to the Poly and watch the electrical light boat parade (the name escapes me) and lie in the hammocks later. It's so lovely there.




We love this too!  A frozen drink from the bar and a lounge chair on the "beach" and we are lovin' our vacation!


----------



## Wolfpacklegion

These are great thanks guys


----------



## aaylasecura

Skoolie said:


> Hah there are some great ones on here. I think I have a few to add.
> 
> * The reason why gum is not sold in the parks or in the resorts is because Walt Disney wanted children to be able to walk the parks barefoot.
> 
> I am now going to walk through the parks barefoot when I go!!


----------



## aaylasecura

BebopBaloo said:


> At the firehouse in the Magic Kindgom they have an honorary fireman of the day. We just happened to be in there browsing the shop and a family came in with two children who were picked to be the honorary firemen. They got hats and got to ring the bell. The CM's working at the firehouse sang, "For he's a jolly good fellow!"
> 
> It was pretty neat.



I'm definitley going to see if I can get them to make my dad, who's an ex-firefighter, the honorary firefighter of the day.


----------



## DVCGeek

aaylasecura said:


> I'm definitley going to see if I can get them to make my dad, who's an ex-firefighter, the honorary firefighter of the day.



Good luck!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Mrs D said:


> You can add your 'ride photo' from Test Track to your photopass card.
> 
> I forgot this in December.



Thanks for this tip!  I wish they would add all of the ride photos to the photopass


----------



## DVCGeek

Brit_Jude said:


> Thanks for this tip!  I wish they would add all of the ride photos to the photopass



That would be really cool!    WDW & DL should both do that.  One more reason for me to use PhotoPass; I didn't on a lot of previous trips, and I've never purchased a ride photo directly...


----------



## LoveToT

I just spent the last 2 hours reading this post. Thanks for all the tips/secrets! Can't wait to go!!!


----------



## CooCoo4WDW

I can't wait to have the kids try some Beverly


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

onlyoneforme said:


> We love this too!  A frozen drink from the bar and a lounge chair on the "beach" and we are lovin' our vacation!


 
*I have a question about a date just like that, since we'll have our 4 and 2 y/o DD's with us, with no one else, are they allowed and then my wife and I can just have some kind of date. We would love to do that, it sounds wonderful, but like I said we'll have our little ones with us. Just wondering if we could bring them to enjoy the PARADE OF LIGHTS.*


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

*It's been a while since my wife and I went on a date and would love to go on a very special date when we go in Nov.. The baby sitters club that Disney offers is probably going to be way too expensive, that's why we are going to look for things we can do with our 2 DD's.  So, if someone has any kind of answers would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks to all that REPLY and have a Magical Day.*


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

THEVACATIONFAMILY said:


> *It's been a while since my wife and I went on a date and would love to go on a very special date when we go in Nov.. The baby sitters club that Disney offers is probably going to be way too expensive, that's why we are going to look for things we can do with our 2 DD's.  So, if someone has any kind of answers would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks to all that REPLY and have a Magical Day.*



sorry I can't help with your upcoming trip but I'd highly recommend a Disney cruise.  Their kids' clubs are included with the price of the cruise (along w/unltd food and drinks, non alc.)  Parents are given a pager and any time the kids want their parents, they text you.   When lunch or dinner time comes, they take them all to eat then back to the club.  

It's awesome!!   My kids only go for certain activities and 85% of the time they're with us but it's nice to have a little break.  Other people have to literally drag their kids out of the club; they don't want to leave.


----------



## mickeyluvncwgrl

Though it is often overlooked as just another part of the landscaping Liberty Square Tree has thirteen lanterns hanging from its branches; each lantern representing one of the original thirteen colonies


----------



## skiingfast

Just to the left of the entrance to the Indiana Jones Stunt show is a excavation site, it looks like a well.  If you pull on the rope going down into it, the explorer says a few things.  People gave us all sorts of "what the heck are they doing?" looks.


----------



## tsmack78

I love this thread.  You learn something new to do a Disney.  I know it has been mentioned but the Pearl thing in Japan is great.  And if going during the Christmas holidays, when walking down Main Street USA walk down all the little side roads and look at the window dressings.  They are great.  Disney always pulls out all the stops.


----------



## DEA

THEVACATIONFAMILY said:


> *It's been a while since my wife and I went on a date and would love to go on a very special date when we go in Nov.. The baby sitters club that Disney offers is probably going to be way too expensive, that's why we are going to look for things we can do with our 2 DD's.  So, if someone has any kind of answers would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks to all that REPLY and have a Magical Day.*



For two children, Kids' Night Out (http://www.kidsniteout.com/) will be cheaper than the Disney clubs. Not a lot cheaper, but somewhat cheaper. If it has been a while since you've had a date, it might be well worth getting some alone time with your spouse. 

Virtually all restaurants are kid-friendly, even the nicer ones. We've taken our DDs to California Grill, for example. Depending on their age, having dinner up there and seeing the fireworks from the restaurant or the observation deck might be a very fun with-kids date.


----------



## tsmack78

We take our kids to Narcossee's every visit and it is a special treat for them.  They are 8 and 6 and they love the Mickey shaped noodles in the kids app. and they love getting to order steak.  Also they feed the Wishes music into the speakers at the rest. and you can watch the water parade.  This is a great secret we love.


----------



## AlyJoy716

mom2nji said:


> We have seen Devine 3 or 4 times, usually between Africa and Asia (along the path connecting them) She creeps me out. lol



I couldn't agree more!  She is really interesting to look at but freaky, especially for little kids.


----------



## ban26ana

To go along with the "sewage" running through the streets in MK, the costumes fit the part too.  There are some areas of Liberty Square that represent more upscale neighborhoods than others.  The female CM in those sections have dresses that go all the way to the ground.  The female CM in the "poorer" sections have shorter skirts.  This is because the poor women would have to trudge through the sewage on the streets and didn't want to get their dresses dirty.

The requirements to be Tinkerbell in Wishes are very specific.  I can't remember them, but you have to be within maybe a 3 inch height span and fit a small window of weight.  You can be male or female.  And the amount of time it takes Tink to fly varies with the weather.

You can also pick up the phone in Tomorrowland under the TTA to hear something.

There are in bathrooms in Liberty Square to keep with the time period.  There is a bathroom in the rear of the Columbia Harbour House, but technically that is across the border into the next land.

In Liberty Square, the shutters are hung at weird angles.  They look like they're sagging.  That's because during the Revolutionary War, England stopped shipping things here (obviously) and we needed all the metal we could use for bullets.  So people took the hinges out of shutters and hung them with leather straps instead.


----------



## LizEN

Hootch said:


> in a guide book about a mural that contains all of the Disney characters.  When new characters were developed they would be added to the mural.  The description sounded as if it was in Exposition Hall but did not name the building.



I read somewhere that it is in the Disneyanna Bldg to the right if you enter under the train station on the far right of Tony's Pizza if I understood it correctly.


----------



## wets1210

These are great


----------



## sparkynum1

wets1210 said:


> These are great



Good deal - Thanks


----------

